# New Image Update (AND A NEW HUMMINGBIRD!



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Everyone..

We are hard at work on our wholesale catalog.

When this is complete we will then upload all the new images, image updates, etc that we've been working on. Those images will be the Hollyhock and The Medici (the knot image with the fleur de lis you voted on earlier) and an edited version of Van Gogh's Starry Night.

*We are also re-introducing a version of our old Hummingbird design and updated versions of the Ave of Trees and the Mountain Pine. All of these images but the Mtn Pine will be offered on Kindle 2 and Nook covers. e 2 and Nook covers.  *


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

can't wait to see these


----------



## kindlek (Nov 12, 2008)

Can you give us any idea when we will able to view them (and/or order) on the website?


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Just this morning I was wishing the hummingbird was available!  Glad to see it back!

I can't wait till the website is updated!


----------



## kindlek (Nov 12, 2008)

I'd sure like to see it!


----------



## laa0325 (Feb 21, 2010)

Now that Hummingbird is coming back, I think they've finally got me.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

OberonDesign.com said:


> Hi Everyone..
> 
> We are hard at work on our wholesale catalog.
> 
> When this is complete we will then upload all the new images, image updates, etc that we've been working on. Those images will be the Hollyhock and The Medici (the knot image with the fleur de lis you voted on earlier) and an edited version of Van Gogh's Starry Night.[/b]


Oh gosh - - I am new here so just searched on and saw the knot and fleur de lis design for the first time. I live in New Orleans, the fleur de lys is our symbol of recovery here, and I am just totally thrilled with this design.

I HAVE to have it! I am so glad you are going to include this design.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Can't wait to see these! I think I see a new cover in my future!


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

Thankyou so much!!! I wanted the humming bird design...  this makes my day!
  Brenda J.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm so excited to see these new covers!  I've been waiting on ordering a cover for my new K2.  Money is burning a hole in my pocket!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I need a new cover also


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone.. no idea when it will be out.. we have to finish the wholesale work first and have some Ipad covers to get on.. but it will be up soon and I promise to have it to you ASAP!


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm ready to buy one of those hummingbird covers YESTERDAY!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm always happy to hear that you have new designs coming out. I can't wait to see the updated Hummingbird (especially since I shipped mine off to my mom recently)


----------



## aislinnteresa (Jan 21, 2010)

Wahoo! Add me to the "thrilled that the hummingbird design is coming back" bandwagon!


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

aislinnteresa said:


> Wahoo! Add me to the "thrilled that the hummingbird design is coming back" bandwagon!


The hummingbird is a beautiful design, and I am glad it is coming back too! The design I will start saving for now is the fleur de lys design he mentioned. Here is the thread where everyone voted on the new designs, including that one: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,21417.0.html


----------



## Ariadne (Oct 7, 2009)

Ah new Hummingbird-that is the news I was hoping for!!Can't wait to see the Design...


----------



## Luna (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm also really happy like the other ones here that the hummingbird is back. I was looking at the oberon covers and my favourite was the hummingbird, and then somebody told me it was not available anymore.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

So am I correct in thinking the Medici design will be the bold fleur de lys Pattern?  If so that will be gorgeous


----------



## vickir (Jan 14, 2009)

Love birds. Can't wait to see hummingbird!


----------



## bookoffers (Mar 2, 2010)

hummingbird is coming back to town ..!!!  glad to hear that and i'm so excited to avail  it ..


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I keep checking the website do see if the Hummingbird and Starry Night are up yet.


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

Terrific news about the Mountain Pine for Kindle.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Sounds good, but no mention of the DX version

<whimper>


----------

